# Dwarf Frogs



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

How do you feed your dwarf frogs? I found one person who nets their and then feeds them. I was going to do this method but I found that my frog is still a bit nervous so I was wondering what some other methods were.


----------



## Marlow (May 29, 2013)

I don't have them myself, but I've seen alot of people use aquarium tongs/tweezers to bring the food down too them..


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Like Marlow said, the people I know with them use feeding tongs.
I know someone who makes her own in a bunch of colors using perler beads.


----------



## Kumo (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a lot of dwarf frogs, been owning them for about a year or so now. I highly recommend food that sinks to the bottom. Dwarf frogs generally only go to the top of the tank, if they need air. Most of the time, the frogs will stay at the bottom of the tank and scavenge about. I recommend a sandy bottom for them (make sure the sand particles themselves are tiny). My boyfriend and I feed our frogs with frozen beefheart, shrimp, and bloodworms. We take some water out of our tank and put it in a cup. We drop the frozen cubes in the cubs, and swirl the cubes around until they break apart into food. We then dump the cup's contents into the tank. I recommend only ONE cube per feeding. We feed our frogs once a day, or once every other day. 

DO NOT use freeze dried food. This can expand in their stomachs once they eat it and cause them to internally bleed. If it looks like our frogs aren't eating, we use a turkey baster and GENTLY blow the food around them. Remember, these frogs are basically blind and don't know if something is there unless it's right in front of their face (or something hits them). They find their food through smell.

If you don't want to give them frozen food, regular bloodworms will work. You might need to force the food down to the bottom, however with a baster.

If you don't have a really strong filter(we have a canister filter for our 20 gallon tank), take out the uneaten food with a turkey baster after 1-4 hours.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish I could do that but I have guppies in the tank with them. And they love to eat!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

sbrit94 said:


> I wish I could do that but I have guppies in the tank with them. And they love to eat!


My kids kept ADFs in with guppies in their 16g for 4-5 yrs. We trained them to eat from a bowl. They do best on bloodworms, mysis shrimp, occasional brine or baby brine shrimp. Put a bowl on one side of your tank ..one they seem to be on the most and always after thawing in tank water slowly deposit the food with a turkey baster. while feeding on the other side the guppies food. It dstracts the guppies and gives yours ADFs time to dind their food..and they will chase off the guppies one they find their food. ours got to the point where they would sit in the food bowl around feeding time in anticipation of the magical food fairy ;-). Plenty of plants and hides will make this work best.


----------



## sbrit94 (Aug 1, 2013)

Trust me! I have plenty of plants. I purchased the artificial 3' Long Bamboo plant from Petsmart and It cover most of my tank pretty darn well. It's always a game for me to find the little sucker. 

I netted little Froggie and fed him a tiny bit of turtle/amphibian pellet/stick that I had soaked in tank water(to soften it up) He ate it faster than the bloodworms! And he kept looking up to see if I would give him more. Def going to make it his main food. And a bloodworm treat every now and then.


----------

